# Can I use HVLP for BLO?



## LiveEdge (Dec 18, 2013)

I've always wiped on boiled linseed oil, but I have a project with lots of nooks and crannies and wondered if spraying very light applications would work? First, I wanted to make sure it would be suitable for spraying? Second, I wanted to know if I could get the coat light enough that I wouldn't have to wipe off excess as that will be as hard as putting it on.

Thoughts?


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

Yes to both. Assuming you have a good spray setup, and can dial back the flow sufficiently you can do light dusting coats and build until you get the amount you want.

I see two issues though, one if you're getting into nooks and crannies, then as you spray around and into those areas, you will likely get a thicker buildup that will require some wiping. I think it's more realistic to expect to have to do a fair amount of wiping anyway. I do see spraying initially as a timesaver in uneven areas.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

you have not said how big your project is or offered up any photos,
but, for me, I would skip the HVLP and break out the automotive touch-up gun ($13.00 @ HF)
for the detail work then when that is satisfactory, I would get the rest with the HVLP.
of course this depends on your shop setup and choice of application methods.
you may think it is "Old School" ~ but, that is just me.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> I would skip the HVLP and break out the automotive touch-up gun ($13.00 @ HF)
> 
> - John Smith


Why?


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

You'll still have to wipe.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

Rich - I have had two HVLP sprayers in the past and for some reason,
I could not focus down to the fine detail spray that I needed for the intracate areas.
so I either used the air brush or automotive touch-up gun and the HVLP for larger areas.
(could it be my patience level ??).


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> Rich - I have had two HVLP sprayers in the past and for some reason,
> I could not focus down to the fine detail spray that I needed for the intracate areas.
> so I either used the air brush or automotive touch-up gun and the HVLP for larger areas.
> (could it be my patience level ??).
> ...


Those guns typically have 0.5 to 0.8mm projector sets. Do you think that's adequate for oil?

Edit: Never mind. It appears that gun has a 1.5mm nozzle (touch up?...lol). Nonetheless, I'll stick with my Fuji Q4. It's done the job for me for almost 20 years.


----------



## LiveEdge (Dec 18, 2013)

The project is a large model maybe 2'x3'. I'm not to the place to finish yet, but it's coming in the next weeks. I think I'll do some testing to see how light I can get it and how much wiping I need to do. Thanks for the advice. The project will hopefully be posted within a month.


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

My 4 state CapSpray is a touch up gun, depending on the tip I use. Even with a latex tip, it'll get down to just above an airbrush.



> Rich - I have had two HVLP sprayers in the past and for some reason,
> I could not focus down to the fine detail spray that I needed for the intracate areas.
> so I either used the air brush or automotive touch-up gun and the HVLP for larger areas.
> (could it be my patience level ??).
> ...


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

As to getting build up in corners, I've never done a BLO finish I didn't have to wipe down, since it's impossible to guess how much oil the project will absorb, and any excess must be wiped off to avoid orange peel.


----------

